# Tips for Newbie to RVing



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

Bought a travel trailer to leave on the coast most of the year. I plan to use it one weekend a month, plus three to four weeks during the year until I retire next year, then will use it more often.

What tips do you have for leaving the travel trailer for a month at a time. Pull the slides in? Leave them out? Set the thermostat up? Or, turn the AC off?

I have been leaving the slides out and turning the AC up to 85. I empty the tanks before I leave and close all the valves.

TIA for any tips.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Only thing I would add is have the frame sprayed with Fluid Film.

https://m.lowes.com/pd/Fluid-Film-1...pj19Hq8-oVJJPL6Lmd1_6S9PHL21kVfhoCVk8QAvD_BwE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Is it under a carport or out in the open? 
Being on the cast you will probably be battling some corrosion. 
Just me, I would put the slides in. Turn the A/C off. Maybe crack open a window if they are jalousie type, and open a roof vent if you have a cover or rain sensor on it.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

All my windows are covered as well as skylights. A/C off when I'm not there and Corrosion X is your friend. And slides are always out... but have thought about bringing them in if I'm not going back for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I would consider a de-humidifier


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

If it was me the easiest would be to bring the slides in and leave the A/C on a moderate temp just to keep the humidity down inside. 

Or like CVA said get a good dehumidifier, but you would need to plumb it to where it would be able to drain constantly if you're away for a week or 2 at a time. 

I have to keep my trailer in covered storage and with power, but we're not allowed to leave the A/C running while it's there. I had been battling off and on with some mild mildew showing up mainly on the wood pieces and really bad on the leather on the recliners till I added a decent size dehumidifier and just leave it running.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Second year leaving our 30ft. TT at a coastal RV park. We leave the slide out cause you can't run the A/C properly with it in. Set the A/C to 85 and close it up when we leave. Turn off the gas and water. 

We normally arrive on Friday night when its cooler. It takes all of 30 min. to cool the trailer down.

.... and CorrosionX is your friend.


----------

